# Star Wars..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Kirsty came home from School with this one,........Luke Skywalker sits down for a Chinese and struggles like mad trying to balance his noodles and rice with the chopsticks

Obi's voice comes from above: "Use the forks luke, use the forks"

M&D :lol:


----------



## 89052 (May 12, 2005)

http://www.storewars.org/flash/index.html

Thought this was quite funny....


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Very Good!!  I liked this one too
http://www.sithsense.com/flash.htm Go on Challenge Vader, if you dare :roll:

M&D


----------

